# How long do you veg?



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 7, 2014)

Yes I have read about it . I hear 2-3 weeks most of the time. Are they counting the first day from soil break or starting day one at second node.

I veg my plants till about a foot tall or till I like the height.

What do others do?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 8, 2014)

I do not know anyone who only vegs 2-3 weeks.  Most people veg plants from seed until the plants show sexual maturity which usually happens at 6 to 8 weeks.  Clones generally take 10 days to 2 weeks to root before they even show new growth and then I generally veg at least 4 weeks.  IMO, no reason to grow a whole bunch of small plants when fewer larger plants will yield more and are easier to take care of.


----------



## zem (Dec 8, 2014)

most newbies go the SOG route because they have read that it is the most efficient way to grow. what they do not realize is that when the grow is smallish/personal, even 2-3kw grow,  the grower would barely notice any difference in efficiency with using less electricity. SOG only makes sense when you have a larger commercial grow. I think that what THG is saying is that you can veg some plants for longer, take better care of them, while you are flowering, then you will not loose time if you time it right, you will only require a little bit more power usage to veg the plants and make them bigger prior to flowering


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 8, 2014)

LOL--I am one who doesn't really think sog is a good way to go....regardless.  I cannot imagine why any large commercial growers would find it preferable to grow and try to take care of say 600 tiny plants rather than 100 large ones.  All the growers I know in Oregon grow large plants, not sog.  Zem do you actually know large commercial growers who grow sog?  

Where do they read that this is the way to go?  I do not believe that I have ever seen anything telling new growers that this is the way to go?  The bottom line is that more plants are more problems.  A plant takes about the same amount of care whether it is tiny and you have put 4 per sq ft or you go bigger and have 1 plant in 3-4 sq ft....16 plants that yield 1/4 oz or one plant that yields 4-5 ozs--no contest to me.


----------



## The Poet (Dec 8, 2014)

20"


                     The Poet...


----------



## zem (Dec 8, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--I am one who doesn't really think sog is a good way to go....regardless.  I cannot imagine why any large commercial growers would find it preferable to grow and try to take care of say 600 tiny plants rather than 100 large ones.  All the growers I know in Oregon grow large plants, not sog.  Zem do you actually know large commercial growers who grow sog?
> 
> Where do they read that this is the way to go?  I do not believe that I have ever seen anything telling new growers that this is the way to go?  The bottom line is that more plants are more problems.  A plant takes about the same amount of care whether it is tiny and you have put 4 per sq ft or you go bigger and have 1 plant in 3-4 sq ft....16 plants that yield 1/4 oz or one plant that yields 4-5 ozs--no contest to me.



I remember when I began learning about indoor growing, I saw dutch commercial growers who grew SOG and I read consistently that SOG is the most efficient way to grow plants, but I never said it was recommended to newbs, but many newbs think that they can do it and go ahead, at least that is what I have witnesses in my humble 12-13 years of reading and growing  (I began to loose count) I would not debunk SOG in all circumstances I happen to grow veggies and making tests to go commercial, and all commercial greenhouses who want to maximize their yield weight and quality, grow single branched plants the closest possible to each other, although the plants are in thousands. I think you really have to imagine it scaled up, for SOG to make sense for you


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 8, 2014)

So do I just go by eye like I have been doing I guess


----------



## BROMAN (Dec 8, 2014)

THG and ZEM, respect to you both.  as to short veg and sog I've noticed that folks here at MP feel the same as you THG.  the guides right on this site speak of sog and harvesting every month (perpetual).  I've also seen folks have pretty good success with sog and 12/12 from seed.  they grow multiple strains with multiple harvests in the 3 1/2 - 4 month normal veg.  12/12 from seed they finish all in 10-11 weeks.  Why are folks so down on short veg and these methods on MP? aren't we supposed to bend this plant to our needs and space?


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 8, 2014)

I just did a 6 week veg an my plants are healthy an strong, 16-18" tall. 2-3 weeks isnt long enough for the plant to fully mature an doesnt produce as much yeild in my past experience.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 10, 2014)

No one is necessarily "down" on SOG or growing from 12/12 ,except maybe BudDogMutt who tried it and ffound that it wasn't as efficient and didn't produce nearly as much yield as other methods, but Most of the veteran growers here have tried just about everything there is and have already learned the hard way what works and doesn't work, and what is mediocre methods. 12/12 ffrom seed and SOG are specialized grow methods for the more unusual circumstances. 

But For general purpose growing, to get a better than decent harvest, you are better served to veg your plants (that are from seed) until they are fully sexually mature before trying to flower. If you are growing clones then they are usually taken ffrom mature plants and are thus mature themselves. So for them it is just a matter of how big you want them to get. I generally will veg my plants until they are about 15" tall, during which time I do LST and HST on them to make them more bushy. Then I will typically place a screen over them set to 20" above the soil line and then veg them until they have3/4 filled the screen, during which time I continue to tuck branches so that there is no growth above the screen. By the time I fflip them to flower, plants from seed have matured. ( I only do this with known females or femmed seedlings). I know there is a risk that a femmed seedling could end up as a male but so far I haven't been stung on that. If I was growing commercial, I would only scrog plants that are known female clones.


----------



## Locked (Dec 10, 2014)

Growing from seed on 12/12 is not a wise choice IMO.  All you are doing is shorting your plants out of 12 hours of light every day.  MJ  needs no dark period in veg and will grow the whole time.  12/12  causes streching and has no real benefits.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 11, 2014)

The key is totally canopy management. But I also think (in reference to doing 12/12 from seed or forcing flower early in SOG) that allowing the plants to mature more before fflowering will give better results all the way around. If that means doing SOG from mature clones then OK. I actually did a single SOG style "micro-grow" in which I grew a single plant from clone which I fflipped when it was about 6" tall. It finished at 19" tall and filled an area that was less than 1 square foot, and produced 1oz dry bud. Iff that was done in a 4x4 tent with 16 plants each taking up 1sqft I would have harvested ~16oz. However, in that same space I did 4 plants in scrog and was able to produce 20+oz of dry bud. It would take extensive research of each method in a very controlled grow to really determine which way is the best producer in all of the important categories.

 I haven't fully done side by side tests to truly see on a scientific level but I have seen enough anecdotal evidence to support my opinion. Again, I am not knocking any of these methods as every individual has their own circumstances that determine what methods must be followed to get results at all. Just my opinion


----------



## pcduck (Dec 16, 2014)

It's all about roots.
Roots take up the nutrients.
 Roots nearly cease growing once in full flower.
 Not many roots, not much uptake of nutes.


----------



## October420 (Dec 16, 2014)

Let your plants let you know when it's time to flip to flowering, wait for those alternating nodes before moving them into flowering. It's hard to wait, at least it was for me.


----------



## P Jammers (Dec 16, 2014)

I gotta say as far as SOG goes, most of you couldn't be more wrong, and yes it is used heavily in the commercial industry. Guessing most of you aren't privy to too many professional rooms, seems...

Also for the record THG you do know someone who only takes plants 14 to 21 days in veg from seed or clone as that would be yours truly.


My test thread currently going uses this very method and is showing what can be done and will be start to finish in 13 total weeks on an 11 week flower time strain. 

You guys that say you got more, perhaps did but you also added at least 4 to 6 weeks total in your time increasing your electric, nutrients, cooling and everything else overhead cost. Bottom line is you may produce the same amount of weight, but you will certainly not produce it as cheap and I'll be half way through my next crop when your cutting down your first harvest.

If someone can pull a LB in six square feet in 13 weeks growing 2 or three plants, I am all eyes and ears. 

IMO, if you grow more than 10 plants, and you're not doing a SOG, you're doing it all wrong.


----------

